# Need help with error 0xc0000135



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

I desperately need help. Running windows 10. Cannot run your utility, as I cannot get in. All was well until last auto update. Next time I started computer, I have error 0xc0000001, then 0xc0000135. I am able to get to recovery environment. If I hit continue to windows 10, it loops back to that 135 error code. Start up repair says cannot repair. Tried system restore with available restore points. Did not work and restore points then disappeared. Tried uninstall updates. Quality update said it was uninstalled, feature update could not. No change. System imagine recovery says there is no image.
Afraid of losing files, trying to copy somehow. Used notepad and xcopy but there was nothing copying.
Made a USB of media creation tool. Tried repair, but it said it could not. Tried to install, with keep my files. It said it cannot upgrade unless I can log into windows which I cannot. I did not try the custom install choice yet because I’m afraid of losing all my personal files, and I’m not sure how to do it.
I’m at a complete loss and very stressed out. Can anyone help me figure out how to save my personal files somehow, and then reinstall windows? I really need the help! Thank you.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello, first error code doesn't tell much on it's own, but second one means there are some DLL's missing which prevent system to boot, or that system is damaged beyond simple repair.


```
PS C:\tools> .\err* 0xc0000135
# for hex 0xc0000135 / decimal -1073741515
  STATUS_DLL_NOT_FOUND                                           ntstatus.h
# The code execution cannot proceed because %hs was not
# found. Reinstalling the program may fix this problem.
# as an HRESULT: Severity: FAILURE (1), FACILITY_NULL (0x0), Code 0x135
# for hex 0x135 / decimal 309
  ERROR_NOTIFICATION_GUID_ALREADY_DEFINED                        winerror.h
# The specified file already has a notification GUID
# associated with it.
# 2 matches found for "0xc0000135"
```
You said none of the options with installation media worked so far, so according to this, your job is to back up data and reinstall Windows.

To back up data from unstable system using command prompt see this thread for reference:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/blue-screen-and-registry-problems.1246872/
If you have additional questions about backing up data, feel free to ask.

Once you're sure your data is safe on external disk and no longer attached to computer, perform clean installation, see bellow tutorial on how to do it:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/doing-a-completely-clean-reinstall-of-windows-10.1235377/


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

I


zebanovich said:


> Hello, first error code doesn't tell much on it's own, but second one means there are some DLL's missing which prevent system to boot, or that system is damaged beyond simple repair.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm not sure what I'm doing...copy c to d? 
(sorry I'm so green)


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

The destination drive D may not be large enough to backup C
Once you listed partitions with *diskpart *and *lis vol* you need to type *exit *and press enter.

You saw in reference thread that copying entry system is both not easy to do nor it is required,
and also you need large enough destination which you don't have obviously.

Do you know the paths where you data is on C drive?
If yes please share them, example paths that may be of interest are:

C:\Users\YOUR_USER_NAME\Documents
C:\Users\YOUR_USER_NAME\Pictures

etc. but only you know where your data is.
If you want to review disk contents to recall where your data is, here is copy/paste from the thread:

To find your personal data, you use following commands:

1. To navigate to C partition
*C:*
2. To list directories in current location
*DIR*
3. To go forward into some directory
*cd "some directory"*
4. To go back one directory
*cd ..*

Let me know once you're sure you have all the paths that contain your valuable data.

*EDIT:*
I see you removed your post, probably you found a solution.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> The destination drive D may not be large enough to backup C
> Once you listed partitions with *diskpart *and *lis vol* you need to type *exit *and press enter.
> 
> You saw in reference thread that copying entry system is both not easy to do nor it is required,
> ...


I edited the picture to show the D drive with a external hard drive, not the flash drive. I've been trying your commands. The first two were access denied. The third is working right now..but taking time. I'm not sure how to double check that all files will be there. I'm hoping you can keep giving me advice. I'm really hopeful this is working, and grateful to you. (I read your reply only after I started the copy, so it's copying huge amounts of everything at the moment, and I have no idea if my files are in there)


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> The destination drive D may not be large enough to backup C
> Once you listed partitions with *diskpart *and *lis vol* you need to type *exit *and press enter.
> 
> You saw in reference thread that copying entry system is both not easy to do nor it is required,
> ...


I hope my editing the post didn't remove it, and I hope you're still here to give me a hand once this monster copy stops.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

> I'm not sure how to double check that all files will be there.


To be 100% sure, once copying is done, you need to detach you external hard drive and attach it to another functioning computer, then use windows explorer to check your stuff is there and nothing is missing.

Let's hope it doesn't fail 🙂

*EDIT:*
In any case you don't want this backup drive to be attached to trouble PC while doing windows reinstall, to prevent accidental reformat. that would be fatal mistake 🙁


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> To be 100% sure, once copying is done, you need to detach you external hard drive and attach it to another functioning computer, then use windows explorer to check your stuff is there and nothing is missing.
> 
> Let's hope it doesn't fail 🙂
> 
> ...


thank you so much, I've borrowed a laptop so I'll be able to check. Seems like it might be a very long copying time though, but I've got fingers and toes crossed. Lol Very grateful for the help!!


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, if it fails to copy, I suppose you'll have to copy *C* root folders one by one.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> OK, if it fails to copy, I suppose you'll have to copy *C* root folders one by one.


Ugh! Hope you'll still be able to help if need be.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Sure, no problem.


It finally stopped, and said insufficient memory, but also said 177 000 files copied, but there is nothing copied in the external drive. 
That drives has 4TB of space, so it has to be sufficient. What did I do wrong?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear this, according to wikipedia:


> XCOPY fails with an "insufficient memory" error when the path plus filename is longer than 254 characters[12] and moving large files without the "/J" option (available only after Server 2008R2) can consume all available RAM on a system.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XCOPY

It looks like both 'xcopy' and 'robocopy' use system memory for copying.

I think you'll have to do it little by little, instead of all at once.

Use following command to list C root directories (assuming C is system partition):

```
dir C:\
```
Now copy each folder separately to backup directory on external drive to avoid memory exhaustion.

I already told you there is no point to copy things such as C:\Program Files unless you suspect your data could be there too.

Following is example command for single folder:

```
mkdir D:\backup
xcopy "C:\Users" D:\backup /E /C
```
You'll have to do this for each root folder on C drive if you want to copy entry system.
The command may fail if contents of one of these folders are too large to fit into system memory, in which case you'll have to copy subdirectories one by one.

To list subdirectories use:

```
dir "C:\Users"
```


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, according to wikipedia:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XCOPY
> 
> ...


Giving it a try...thanks for hanging in with me


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

I’ve managed to copy my personal files by doing it in smaller chunks. (so happy!!). Trying to go through everything and double check and also make note of programs and apps. Was wondering..if I install again, if I choose to keep personal files only, will I still get a clean enough installation, or should I just wipe it all?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm glad you get it work!



> if I choose to keep personal files only, will I still get a clean enough installation, or should I just wipe it all?


Clean installation means to reformat hard drive and then install windows onto clean drive, reformat implies wiping everything out, otherwise there is no hard drive formatting involved.

The "*keep personal files*" option is available when upgrading Windows to new edition or same edition but new build, The "keep personal files" is also available when resetting windows.

If you want to know what files are considered "personal files" see bellow link:
https://superuser.com/questions/1097218/what-files-does-windows-10-reset-this-pc-keep/1217034



> will I still get a clean enough installation, or should I just wipe it all?


"keep personal files" option according to above definition is not considered "clean installation", you should decide which one to choose (explained bellow), but major reason for clean installation is to reformat hard drive, benefits of reformatting are that there is no way for any malware to survive reformat.

I don't want to bother you with slow format which also makes sure to mark bad drive sectors as unusable, this can be done later too after installation but effect may not be always the same.

Please keep in mind that you won't be able to recover installed apps from your external drive, you'll need to re-download and reinstall them in fresh windows and adjust all settings a new, you'll get just windows system and nothing else.

Program data such as browser bookmarks, program settings and similar may not be easily recovered from your external drive, sometimes it's hard to do sometimes not possible at all.

If you're sure all your data is backed up and you are *able to read it* on external drive then there is no reason to avoid reformat except if there is data that you're not able to reuse on your second computer, so make sure you can reuse your backed up files and data on second computer.

Personal files such as pictures, documents and random files should be reusable with no problem, but data that is part of programs such as *bookmarks or passwords can be tricky to recover*, or not possible at all.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

The media creation tool told me to restart installation three times, and on the fourth try, it finally worked and I did a clean install. I’m very grateful for all the help. I was able to start setting up again, but found it horribly slow. I found the mail program didn’t work, and other functions were very slow. When I came back to it later, nothing would open. The screen went dark and it told me to reboot. When I did, it told me to reset the pc by either cloud download or local reinstall. Both looped me back. I shut the computer down and when starting again, it went back to repair, then blue screen of death, then after awhile, log in screen popped back up again. It then said it removed an update that caused start up issues. 
I had hoped that was the end of it, but when trying to open anything, it took at least a minute for it to come up, and then everything froze for 5 minutes. 
Its shut off again on its own, and gone back to “reboot and select proper boot device....etc” again. Back to square one. 
I don’t know where to go from here. 
Can you offer me some more help? 
(this was a perfectly running machine until the update, and if the reinstall has that update, am I stuck in this loop, without a computer?)


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I understand you get this issue only after some windows update?
Or Windows doesn't work no matter what?

It could be hardware problem.
See if you find dump files in *C:\Windows*, these have **.dmp* file extension



> "reboot and select proper boot device"


Make sure system partition (probably C) where you installed new windows, is first in boot order in BIOS.
or, remove all external drives except one where you installed windows.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

I haven’t done any updates, I believe the updates were added with the new install. Windows was working, but I think issues started again after it went to sleep or needed to restart. 
I did change the boot order right away after install.
Trying to reboot and now shuts down after error 0xc000021a.
Might take me awhile to get this to work for me. Thanks for your patience and help.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

I only see minidump for much later in the day when I had to force a shut down when it was frozen. 
Trying again later, I did get it back to repair where it said it would try to restore but was unsuccessful.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

The 0xc000021a means:


```
PS C:\tools> .\err* 0xc000021a
# for hex 0xc000021a / decimal -1073741286
  STATUS_SYSTEM_PROCESS_TERMINATED                               ntstatus.h
# {Fatal System Error}
# The %hs system process terminated unexpectedly with a
# status of 0x%08x (0x%08x 0x%08x).
# The system has been shut down.
# as an HRESULT: Severity: FAILURE (1), FACILITY_NULL (0x0), Code 0x21a
# for hex 0x21a / decimal 538
  ERROR_ABIOS_ERROR                                              winerror.h
# An error occurred in the ABIOS subsystem.
# 2 matches found for "0xc000021a"
```
According to wikipedia


> With the introduction of PS/2 machines, IBM divided the System BIOS into real- and protected-mode portions. The real-mode portion was meant to provide backward compatibility with existing operating systems such as DOS, and therefore was named "CBIOS" (for "Compatibility BIOS"), whereas the *"ABIOS" (for "Advanced BIOS") provided new interfaces specifically suited for multitasking operating systems*


It looks like either:
1. your hard drive is failing
2. there is some BIOS misconfiguration
3. hard drive driver not working as expected
4. problem with drive controller on motherboard

Very likely hardware failure, you can try to copy dump files (*.dmp) from C:\Windows and share them here, these could contain some detailed information.

There are some suggestions on internet to load HDD driver during windows installation or to update BIOS, but I would not recommend updating BIOS since computer is not stable, and it's not 100% clear if this is BIOS problem or just bad hardware.

If your computer is still under warranty your best option is to send it for repair which would be free.

*EDIT:*
Things you can safely try out:
1. go to BIOS and load factory defaults
2. share your dump files
3. load HDD driver during Windows installment

For other suggestions please provide detailed computer information.
You can find this info in your computer manuals, somewhere on your laptop and similar places.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> The 0xc000021a means:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I can boot up now, but opening anything is very very slow, laggy and closing is very slow or freezes. While I can access some things, others won't work, such as Microsoft edge, windows update says update files are missing, included apps won't work. I've deleted things from start menu and tried to have as little as possible running.
Ive had to take pictures of dump files. Also went to bios and loaded factory defaults.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

To investigate dumps, *we need actual dump files called DMP files* not screenshots.
You can find them in *C:\Windows*

Other options you can try out:
1. start system in safe mode
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode

2. enable driver verifier:
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...behaving/f5cb4faf-556b-4b6d-95b3-c48669e4c983

*NOTE: *if driver verifier prevents you from booting you'll need to enter safe mode and disable it.

*EDIT:*
Bellow link explains how to create automatic (small) dumps for sharing.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-in...ory-dump-file-that-is-created-by-windows-if-a

At best we could find the faulty hardware component, it's very unlikely to fix this by doing some steps.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> To investigate dumps, *we need actual dump files called DMP files* not screenshots.
> You can find them in *C:\Windows*
> 
> Other options you can try out:
> ...


Not able to


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

After the computer sat for a day, booting up fails again, with 0xc0000185 and shuts itself off. I can’t get to anything. 
Obviously I don’t know a heck of a lot, so would it be ok to ask some silly questions for my own understanding? since this computer worked perfectly before the update, is it still a probability that it’s hardware issues? *Is it possible there was an issue with the media creation tool? * Since after the clean install, it worked temporarily, could it be a conflict with anything I have added (Avast, printer, personal files). * is it worth doing another clean install and seeing if everything works without installing anything else? (I‘d like to try to get back in again and continue with your advice.)
I’m looking at buying new, but it will bug me not knowing if it really was necessary, and I think repair bills won’t be worth it. 
Thanks for all of your patience.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Janelle1 said:


> is it still a probability that it's hardware issues?


To be 100% sure you want to install some linux (on a hard drive, not live USB), if problem persists there then you know, if linux works just fine then it is very likely that latest Windows doesn't work on your hardware.

You can also try Installing Windows again but nothing else (no drivers, nothing) and see if problem persists.
That's a bit of testing and installing OS's but I don't know what else you can do to be sure.

*EDIT:*
Try ubuntu for testing:
https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/try-ubuntu-before-you-install#1-getting-started


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Janelle1 said:


> Not able to


I don't know if I'm able to download anything to open the dump files. I found an old windows 8 recovery cd that allows me to boot up again. I was curious whether I could get back to factory settings with this. I know there is a recovery partition still there. But... there was a recovery management file in the program files that I think I need to do this and when I did the clean install, I foolishly didn't know to save that. Is there any way to do that recovery without that file? I can't find a download for that.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Janelle1 said:


> I don't know if I'm able to download anything to open the dump files.


Don't waste your time with dump files...
If you don't have another working PC or laptop there is not much you can do to troubleshoot this laptop.
And since fresh install of windows doesn't work and you can't download anything, I don't know what else to suggest.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Don't waste your time with dump files...
> If you don't have another working PC or laptop there is not much you can do to troubleshoot this laptop.
> And since fresh install of windows doesn't work and you can't download anything, I don't know what else to suggest.


I have borrowed a laptop, which is how I made the windows media tool. I don't know if directly downloading to the desktop will work or not. Since there is a windows 8 recovery cd and the recovery partition still there, but the files to help me reset with them are gone...am I grasping and wasting my time? I guess at this point, while I'm shopping for a new machine, I'm trying anything, but don't exactly know how.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

The best thing you can do right now is to load ubuntu on that laptop, just to see if laptop is OK.
You could try installing older windows too but there are no download links.



> Since there is a windows 8 recovery cd and the recovery partition still there, but the files to help me reset with them are gone


If it's not full Windows 8 ISO, I think this will not work.


----------



## Janelle1 (Jun 30, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> The best thing you can do right now is to load ubuntu on that laptop, just to see if laptop is OK.
> You could try installing older windows too but there are no download links.
> 
> If it's not full Windows 8 ISO, I think this will not work.


Would I install Ubuntu along side windows, or erase windows completely?


----------

